# Dumfries and Galloway ladies



## daisyduke76 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Ladies 

Is there anyone in Dumfries and Galloway who would be interested in coming to a support group? I believe it's been tried before but there wasn't much interest. 

I'm trying to set one up and have a facilitator from the infertility network.

Let me know if you are interested.

Thanks


----------



## donnamoff (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi 

Would it be just for people going through treatment 
Or will it be about people who have been through it wtc 
I would be really interested and would offer you help too if you need it xx


----------



## daisyduke76 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi 

No I think it should be open to anyone at any stage so we can share info and support each other. I've been on this journey for years it seems and I really feel the support in the region is really bad.

Thanks for the offer of help can you think of ways to get the message out there? 

Norma from the infertility network has tried in the past but I don't think there was any interest she put flyers up in GP surgeries in Dumfries and supermarkets. She said Cresswell were telling people but I didn't know anything about it.

If you want to private message me please feel free but I don't know how to do it.

Lol xx


----------

